# NBA Development League Draft Party set for Stampede



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BOISE, Idaho (October 23, 2006) - The Idaho Stampede are inviting fans to their inaugural NBA Development League Draft Party on November 2, 2006 at Hooters of Boise, located at 8000 W. Franklin Road. The festivities will begin at 6 p.m. and the draft will commence at 7 p.m.

There is no cost to attend and parking is free, space is limited so the Stampede encourage fans to arrive early. There will be prizes given to fans throughout the night, as well as food and drink specials.

Fans will be joined by the Stampede's lovable mascot AAA Rumble, the Farmers and Merchants State Bank Stampede Spirit Dance Team, the Stampede front office and coaching staff, as well as some special guests.

This draft will be unlike any other in Stampede history. Each of the ten players selected will join the team during Training Camp, which makes each pick more significant than in years past.

The draft will be conducted live via teleconference, on location at Hooters, to the NBA Store in New York City, and fans will have an up close view of the "war room" as Stampede Head Coach Bryan Gates and Assistant Coach Ray Lopes work to make their selections on draft night. The draft will also be live on Sirius Satellite radio and streamed live on NBADLEAGUE.com.

The Stampede are slated to pick ninth in the first round of the draft. The Anaheim Arsenal secured the first overall pick, followed by the Sioux Falls Skyforce, Colorado 14ers, Fort Worth Flyers, Dakota Wizards, Arkansas RimRockers, Los Angeles D-Fenders, Tulsa 66ers, Idaho Stampede, Austin Toros, Bakersfield Jam and Albuquerque Thunderbirds.

Since the draft is serpentine, or "snaked", the order will be reversed in each of the 10 rounds. For example, after picking first, Anaheim's next selections will be the 24th and 25th overall. Albuquerque will select last in the first round, but first in the second round, giving the T-Birds the 12th and 13th overall picks. The Stampede's second round pick will be number 16.

To be eligible for the 2006 Draft, a player must have signed a standard D-League player contract. Previous top picks currently in NBA vet camps include Chicago Bulls guard Andre Barrett (2005) and New Jersey Nets forward Mikki Moore (2002).

Training camp rosters will consist of the 10 players selected in the Draft, up to four returning players from last season, two allocation players of regional significance and a player invited from each team's open tryout. The four returning players for Anaheim, Bakersfield, Colorado and Los Angeles, all expansion teams, will be signed from the 10 players each selected in the Expansion Draft on September 19.

The Idaho Stampede franchise is entering its ninth season as a new member of the NBA Development League, and an affiliate of the Utah Jazz and Seattle SuperSonics. Individuals and Businesses interested in season tickets starting at only $175 should call (208) 388-4667 or visit idahostampede.com for more information about the upcoming season.


----------

